

Lawsuit May Halt Rollout of Facebook's Timeline - grellas
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-lawsuit-seeks-to-halt-roll-out-of-facebooks-timeline/

======
fhars
That's what you get for trying to trademark everyday words. And haven't they
forfeited their trademark by not defending it against
[http://trac.edgewall.org/timeline?from=2003-08-31&daysba...](http://trac.edgewall.org/timeline?from=2003-08-31&daysback=30)
?

[Edit: added date]

------
jannes
Why can you even trademark words that can be found in a basic dictionary?
Aren't there any limitations on what is trademarkable?

~~~
pork
Windows. Apple. Nuff said.

------
jrockway
Good luck with that. If you name your company after a common word, guess what,
other people can still use that word. Don't use the court system to make up
for your own poor planning.

------
bennesvig
Did they sue the creators of the movie Timeline also?

------
benbscholz
What's troubling is not that another company had a digital scrapbooking
service called Timeline, but this allegation:

"Timelines has its own page on Facebook. In its complaint, it alleges that the
social networking giant is shifting visitors away from this page and
redirecting them instead to Facebook’s own timeline page."

I can't see how this would be to Facebook's advantage. ALL of their users are
getting the Timeline update, what's the point of trying to steal traffic from
this other company?

~~~
benjoffe
Sounds like a problem with the fact that users and pages can take
facebook.com/xxx urls, it's not future proof. Although the overview page
resides at /about/timeline, it's understandable that they want to redirect the
/timeline path there too.

~~~
FreeKill
Yeah, that was pretty poor future planning on facebook's part, they should
have made user pages have an extra path variable like facebook.com/u/timeline

